# Golden Eagle



## jeffb3041 (Apr 2, 2006)

hi im new to forums but thought i might ask a question or two. I shoot a 95#golden eagle firebird with fingers. I am looking for any and all parts that are out their in ur garage gathering dust. Mostly interested in yew wood limbs and some more E cams.


----------



## Jim Puehl (Mar 14, 2006)

*Golden Eagle bows*

Hi Jeff,
Welcome to the forum.
I shoot one of the Golden Eagle bows also, although mine is a tournament bow. The Talon, built in 1981 for me. I just recently started shooting again and the Talon is shooting just fine, after sitting in the case since 1983.
I found out that Escalade bought up Golden Eagle and have discontinued the manufacturing of the bows. Why I don't know. They have no parts left.
I wish you luck in your quest for parts. Have ordered a new Hoyt ProElite and plan on using the Talon as a backup bow.
Jim


----------

